# Ever seen a Beagle that WASN'T fat?!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Well now is your chance to get to!! This is Beau my 9 year old Beagle and the most muscular Beagle that I know of (Not bragging of course). He weighs 19 pounds in his best shape and 23-25 pounds at his fattest. Most people around where I live are shocked that weighs less then 20 pounds and are even more shocked to learn he's purebred. All I tell them is a decent diet and walking go a long way....though it helps that he's blessed with great genetics 

Here's my cranky old fart Beau in all his muscle glory!!


















Not impressed yet, that's him relaxed looking....here's the REAL goodies!!

Got shoulders?!

























Beagle got back!


















Not too bad looking for being a senior:wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a handsome guy! Welcome to DFC!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is a great looking beagle - I wish my genetics were like that!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is a good looking muscle bound lad....could he send me his workout schedule


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Good looking Beagle! I love a hound who you can SEE their shape!!:biggrin: :thumb: (We had a Basset growing up who we NEVER allowed to be fat...she was the PURDIEST dog ever...of course Im a wee bit partial!LOL:lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Beau is a very handsome Beagle!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I see Beagles all the time here and they are grossly overweight. Beautiful dog!!!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beau is adorable! I am partial, my brother has 2 beagle x they adopted as pups and they are the sweetest dogs ever!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's beautiful!! great definition and build!!

And no i've actually never seen a fit Beagle before in my life, in fact my dad had one for a short time growing up and it was shaped like a sausage... :lol:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

"Ever seen a Beagle that WASN'T fat?!"

Actually....no.....no I have not. O_O You're right....every single one I have seen has been a fat little sausage dog. He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's one healthy beagle! It makes me happy to see older dogs who are in such excellent shape, good job!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone he's my pride and joy, but of course if you saw my Lab you'd be even more impressed then you are with him


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a looker! My first dog was a (not fat) beagle.... and every other beagle owner I met thought he was too thin! Crazy, how fat has become the norm in dogs!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> What a looker! My first dog was a (not fat) beagle.... and every other beagle owner I met thought he was too thin! Crazy, how fat has become the norm in dogs!


YEP! That is what happened ALL the time with our Basset(people would ask if she was full Basset cause she was "too skinny...ya know...they are FAT with LOTS of rolls!!"UGH!) and what happens to my friend's ex-BF...he has a GREAT looking Beagle(of course he would look better if given PMR!:wink but he is pretty damn good looking as it is! (Looks a TON like the OP's boy!:smile


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have seen 3. 

Beagle #1 Freckles- My ex neighbor's first beagle. Beautiful mostly white beagle with black freckles and a few black and brown patches. She was trim and athletic. That was before they began buying her her own meal from McDonalds. NOT JOKING. Current status: Hog sized My stepfather told them one day, "If Freckles gets any fatter you'll be able to roll her down the street instead of walk her!"

Beagle #2 Winston- My ex neighbor's second beagle. I saw him at about 2 years old and was a gorgeous tricolor boy. I saw him 3 years later and he was as fat as Freckles. Current status: Could pass as a barrel

Beagle #3 Name unknown- My current neighbor has a beautiful tricolor male who is the fittest beagle I have ever seen. They also have a chocolate lab who is the definition of what a lab should look like. My guess is that, since they have two different breeds with the ability to be grotesquely fat, they take great care of these dogs. He is so gorgeous that I have altered our walk route to pass by their yard. Current status: Fit and as beautiful a beagle as one could hope to own

As for your dog, I have yet to an old man of any breed with that kind of muscle! He looks like he could keep up with a jackrabbit no problem! He is a beautiful boy


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Now that you mention it, No I have not seen one that isn't overweight. Lookin' Good!!


----------

